# 1 cup food per day for 8 weeks???



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

Blue buffalo bag said for 1-3 months, weight 3-20 lbs, feed 1/4-1 cup per day.... is this right? It seems awfully small amount. My pup doesn't seem to get enough. Am I reading this wrong? If 1 cup per day then I have to give him 1/3 cup each meal 3 times a day?


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I think ranger was eating about 2 to 3 cups a day at 7 weeks when I got him. Can't exactly remember but I think 1 cup a day is probably a little too little. Hopefully other more knowledgeable people will weigh in.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Those are guides only. My pup was on kibble when we brought him home at 8 weeks. I gave him 2 cups per day spread out over 3 meals...it worked well for him. All are different & over feeding can cause diarrhea especially with a pup that will just keep eating...some adult dogs will do the same 

One cup per day doesn't sound like enough to me IMO.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

I was just about to revise my post when i saw courtney's. i remember now that I fed 3/4 cup in the AM, 1/2 cup in the middle of the day, and 3/4 cup in the evening. It worked well for Ranger.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Most feeding charts on based on *expected* adult weight, not current weight.










Blue Buffalo - All Natural Chicken and Brown Rice Puppy Food


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

gsdraven said:


> Most feeding charts on based on *expected* adult weight, not current weight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH! so what should I expect? How much should I feed him? I definitely want to feed more than 1 cup per day.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Would need more information to accurately answer that. How big were your pups parents? That's a good indicator of approximately how big s/he will be. What exact food are you feeding?

1-1.5 cups 2x seems to be a good middle ground.


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm feeding him pro plan right now. It is what breeder has been feeding him. I plan on switching to blue buffalo after he settled a little bit. So I have both pro plan and blue buffalo bags with me. Pro plan serving suggestion was even less than blue buffalo so I went with the "more" one. I can call the breeder and get get info on his parent. What all I need to ask? How much do they weight? Right now my puppy is 8 weeks, 12 lbs (according to the breeder I haven't weigh him myself yet).


----------



## Fkennedy (Jan 10, 2013)

Breeder said his dad is about 90 lbs. he suggested me feeding the puppy 3/4 cup am 3/4 cup noon and 1/2 cup dinner. That means I have been feeding my pup too little for 3 meals! Dang it!


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't worry. He will be just fine.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I was told to feed 3/4 cup four times a day, at that age.


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

So long as you are feeding a decent quality kibble (we use Holistic Select Lamb, adult formula for all ages, puppy or adult)...we prefer to feed puppies 3X per day, usually about a cup+ per feeding, along with everything else we mix with the kibble. (canola oil, meat such as all beef hot dogs, or fish, Tripett canned tripe, and yogurt). We like keeping the puppies a little on the plump side when they are very young. Better to make sure the puppies get enough while they are young, so we just monitor growth and "plumpness" as they grow.


----------

